# "Humane Sanctuary" - BUSTED IN OH



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Here is a prime example of why we need to be careful when we send a dog to "rescue". This "rescue", Humane Sanctuary, was raided recently and around 100 dogs were seized. They were found living in deplorable conditions, along with some cats, chickens, ducks and horses.*

*Here is a link to the story - THE PHOTOS ARE GRAPHIC - and the first photo is of a GSD.  The dogs are now at the Trumbull County pound, which I believe is a kill shelter.*

*Sickening.*

http://www.canineadvocatesofohio.org/HumaneSanctuary/Index.htm


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Very Sad


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh my! and look at all of the pit bulls


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

How sickening. Can we make this a sticky?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

poor pups

why do people do that? for profit? 

totally shocked and confused here.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Can anyone check to see if the GSD is okay? available? needs help? I know this is a very grim story, but aside from informing everyone here to watch out for shady rescues, not much can be done without getting involved. That GSD looks pitiful. I would be worried if he went to the kill shelter that they simply put him down.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Heres some more info
Animal rescue saves 200+ animals from an Ohio animal sanctuary


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ohh God..  This is terrible.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

My heart is breaking for these dogs - their faces tell the whole story. Are donations being accepted by a legitimate source to help these poor creatures? If anyone knows, can you please pm me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

It looks like the dogs were taken to the Animal Welfare Leaque not Trumbull County Pound. Apparently she signed over the rights to all but three dogs, not sure which three or how that would affect their adoption.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to believe this lady was sick. I just can't imagine a normal human being not being able to see the suffering in those animals eyes. I just can't.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

This is just horrible. I'd like to think this woman meant well. Hard to fathom. Any rescue/sanctuary can be and should be evaluated by a trusted individual who can physically visit the site - before an animal is sent there.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm glad to see that the dogs were taken in by the Animal Welfare league rather than to the pound, as the e-mail I received originally indicated.

If anyone is interested, here is the contact information for the Animal Welfare League of Trumbull County:

*Animal Welfare League of Trumbull County*

545 Brunstetter Road SW
Warren, Ohio 44481
Phone: 330-394-4122
Fax: 330-394-3186
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.petfinder.org/shelters/OH282.html


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for posting the info on the Animal Welfare League Raysmom!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

The shepherd is listed in Urgent as being in Trumbull County Dog Pound?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

dd said:


> The shepherd is listed in Urgent as being in Trumbull County Dog Pound?


He's on our Urgent Board? I didn't see him over there...let me go look again.

Still time to edit...I found him...thanks DD


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been following the story of the sweet old guy and it's been really tugging at my heart. I have kept reading the posts and something was really bothering me about this "shelter". The ladies name sounded so familiar to me. Well, it turns out my friend rescued a dog off petfinder from a "so called shelter" in what we thought was Ashtabula Co. here in Ohio. The dog she rescued was a sweet, gentle soul of a dog. She had been physically abused and was in a fetal position when Diane went to the rescue. She was out in a field of mud, chained to a dog house in the middle of an Ohio winter. Diane just couldn't leave her there even though she already had 2 dogs. She adopted her knowing she couldn't keep her. She brought her home and her husband said she had to find her a home...well, that she did. She called me and I ran right over to her house as we had just lost of boy (which Diane had also found) of over 16 yrs. Rylee was a total mess. She wouldn't walk, she smelled terrible even after 2 baths and her ears were flat and her tail was between her legs. She came to our house and crawled across the floor to see my husband...It was the most pathetic thing you ever saw. That week end she came to live with us for good. She has been a bright spot in our lives for nearly 3 yrs. now...BUT, can you imagine the horror when I talked to Diane tonight and asked her if she remembered the name of the person that she got Rylee from and she told me Kathy from Kinsman...This little girl was saved. Sorry to ramble on and on but I just had to write this to release the terror I was feeling over this...Judy


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Ugh - unfortunately, the sentencing has been handed out:

"However, the sentence Witzman received is leaving a very bad taste in many mouths. She was found guilty on Thursday March 11, of a *second-degree misdemeanor of animal cruelty* in Eastern District Court. She was sentenced by Judge Ronald Rice to pay a *$100 fine, 5 years probation* (in which she cannot own an animal). Witzman has also agreed to undergo *a psychological examination*. Her 90-year-old mother is now a ward of the state. Witzman spent a total of one night and jail, and was released without having to post bond."


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Sometimes I really hate people.
She should be chained to a pole with no shelter next winter.
I might throw her a few rancid scraps of food once in a while.

Thing with these "people", they usually get a slap on the wrist and they turn around and do it again. grrrr


----------

